

Why The Future Newstand Looks More Like Netflix than the App Store - luigionline
http://www.i4u.com/46141/why-future-newstand-looks-more-netflix-app-store

======
pscheufele
I agree 100% that this is how paywall news/magazine content should be
distributed online. But you say "publishers would need to get used to running
with lower profit margins than they'd like." This isn't really accurate -
revenue per user is irrelevant, they need to push volume. They have a fixed
price to produce content and digital distribution is basically the same price
whether they distribute 1 magazine or 10,000.

